# Megaman 11!



## mastershark (Apr 13, 2011)

This is the first screenshot.





Megaman 11 gets released next summer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

I just exlpoded into various balls of light.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm disappointed that they'd refuse us the use of a "video killed the radio star" pun by not having Radioman.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 13, 2011)

Those robot masters... Oh wow. Aren't they all navis from Battle Network that weren't based on a robot master?


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 13, 2011)

Gonna be needing a source yo.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 13, 2011)

Didn't hear this at Captivate.

But let's see if there's a boss that's lamer than Sheep Man.


----------



## DreadMadon (Apr 13, 2011)

Plain Scarfs said:


> Gonna be needing a source yo.



haha this is amazing. Easy to photoshop this poster, easy to photoshop that screen shot.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 13, 2011)

I...

dont really know what to think about this


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2011)

Isn't this Megaman 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 I give up.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Apr 13, 2011)

Obviously fake...most are just older boss pictures with the colors changed.

I laughed at Lark Man, though.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Apr 13, 2011)

Cosmoman is Yamatoman Sharkman is Snakeman Gateman is Pharohman Larkman is Quickman Videoman is Flashman and I don't know about the others.

I'm surprised he wasn't called out from the first post. I wasn't even that into the original Megaman series and I spotted them...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 14, 2011)

^

.
.
.

.
.
.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 14, 2011)

> Recolored Snakeman, Quickman, and Sparkman.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2011)

If they make a new Megaman it needs to have 32 bit graphics not 8 bit.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> If they make a new Megaman it needs to have 32 bit graphics not 8 bit.



Yeah, cause Megaman 8 was the best of the original series.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 14, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> If they make a new Megaman it needs to have 32 bit graphics not 8 bit.



Indeed they do, no more of this fake novel old graphics, it's just cheap.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 14, 2011)

I see what you did there.


----------



## mastershark (Apr 14, 2011)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Cosmoman is Yamatoman Sharkman is Snakeman Gateman is Pharohman Larkman is Quickman Videoman is Flashman and I don't know about the others.
> 
> I'm surprised he wasn't called out from the first post. I wasn't even that into the original Megaman series and I spotted them...



Everything you say is not true.

Capcom confirmed this was real.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 15, 2011)

Show your sources or STFU.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Indeed they do, no more of this fake novel old graphics, it's just cheap.



Haha, nice. But i don't think Capcom is capable of making a good 3D Megaman game that sticks to the roots of the original games so that's why i said 32 bit.


----------

